# Deputy Sheriff Anthony Forgione



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Anthony Forgione 
*Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Tuesday, July 22, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, July 22, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Anthony Forgione was shot and killed while attempting to arrest a suspect who had escaped from custody while at a local hospital for a mental evaluation.

The suspect had returned to his childhood home and barricaded himself inside. Negotiators attempted to talk him out of the home. The SRT team entered the home after the negotiators failed to receive a response from inside. As the team entered, the suspect opened fire and killed Deputy Forgione. Other deputies inside the home returned fire and killed the suspect.

Deputy Forgione had served with the Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office for three years and had previously served with the Fort Walton Beach Police Department. He is survived by his wife and two young daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office
1250 Eglin Parkway
Shalimar, FL 32579

Phone: (850) 651-7410

_*Please contact the Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Deputy Forgione! May God give you comfort in heaven as your reward for dedication and sacrifice.


----------

